# MN QAA Black Lab (FC AFC Skybusters Rapid Fire"Ruger"



## billbe (Dec 31, 2007)

Normacs Fat Boy "Harley" QAA (FC AFC Skybusters Rapid Fire X Cams Smokem Up) - 9 Derby Points -QAA (Win 25 dogs before 3 yrs.) 3 open Jams - EIC/CNM Clear -65-70lbs - Excellent Hips -Young dog work done by Rick Stawski -Currently training with Steve Yozamp - $500 320-293-0352 www.pheasantflusherlabs.com


----------

